# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  استايل جديد با ألوان رائعه

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ان شاء الله الجميع بخير ..

من فترة طويلة لم اقوم بوضع استايلات جديدة ..

وبناء على طلب احد الاخوات ..

تم تلبية طلبها ..

وضع استايل بالون رائعه ..

على الرابط التالي ..

http://www.alnassrah.com/forum.php?styleid=108

دمتم بكل خير

----------


## صرخة العطشان

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اخي القدير والمحترم جدا المشرف العام

من جد روعة والله

اشكرك من قلبي لتلبية طلبي 

شكرا مليار لاتكفيك


يعطيك العافية وماقصرت

لك خاصة وللجميع التقدير والاحترام

----------

شبكة الناصرة (02-23-2012)

----------


## لمعة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاستايل روعــــــــــــــــــــه 

بس انا عندي سؤال ..........

ليه ماتطلع الصور في المنتدى اذا سجلت دخول ؟؟؟مااشوف الاروااابط فقط !!

واذاكنت غيرمسجله دخول واتصفح المنتدى اشوف كل شي طبيعي بالصور !!

مع تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق

----------

شبكة الناصرة (02-23-2012)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 

الاخت صرخة العطشان ..

الشكر لك .. ويعطيك الله العافيه ..

الاخت لمعة ..

ماهو نوع المتصفح لديك ..

لاني لا ارى اي مشكلة عند تسجيل دخولي ..

ربما من الاتصال لديك او المتصفح ..

شكر لكم جميعا ..

كل المودة

----------


## لمعة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كلا ليس لدي مشكله بالمتصفح ..ولاتوجدمشكله عندتسجيل الدخول أبد 

ولكن المشكله ان أذا كنت داخل المنتدى مااشوف صور اشوف روابط فقط 

ولمااسجل خروج ..اشوف كل شي طبيعي وبالصور!!

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> كلا ليس لدي مشكله بالمتصفح ..ولاتوجدمشكله عندتسجيل الدخول أبد 
> 
> ولكن المشكله ان أذا كنت داخل المنتدى مااشوف صور اشوف روابط فقط 
> 
> ولمااسجل خروج ..اشوف كل شي طبيعي وبالصور!!



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الاخت  الكريم .. الان بكل تاكيد عند تسجيلك دخول ..

سوف تظهر لك الصور في جميع الشبكة..

نتمنى لك اجمل الاوقات ..

كل المودة

----------


## لمعة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاااته  

صح فعلاً ظهرت جميع الصور 

شكراً لكم 

وتحياتي

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

بارك الله بكم 

في ميزان حسناتكم

----------

